# Sram Red hood transition gel pads



## martinot

So the new 2012 Red is supposed to come with the hood transition gel pads (damn, mine did not :confused5 as pictured below








I am planning on ordering some but does anyone know if these pads will also fit the older Red and Force?


----------



## xjbaylor

Not really the answer to your question, but I have done that many times with a little piece of the bar tape I am wrapping the bar with. Is it really worth buying a tiny gel pad at a markup?


----------



## martinot

xjbaylor said:


> Not really the answer to your question, but I have done that many times with a little piece of the bar tape I am wrapping the bar with. Is it really worth buying a tiny gel pad at a markup?


True enough but if I can use one set for two bikes (outside and inside routing) then the cost per hood is low and shaping something up myself might not be worth the time.


----------



## martinot

Just called SRAM and learned that they are not compatible with older shifters. Hmm, just like the yaw front d??? Got to do some DIY shaving


----------



## Optimus

It's not a matter of being compatible or not, it's not needed on the old red.
The shifter housing on the new red sits up so freaking high, and the pad is needed
to level things out a little. I think it's a design flaw. flame suit on


----------



## martinot

Optimus said:


> It's not a matter of being compatible or not, it's not needed on the old red.
> The shifter housing on the new red sits up so freaking high, and the pad is needed
> to level things out a little. I think it's a design flaw. flame suit on


Not in my case. I have both old and new Red shifters on the 3T Ergonova TEAM bars and the bump at the front of the hoods is much more noticeable with the old Red compared to the new one


----------



## config

I cut some gel pads from a pair of gel in-soles I had and wasn't using. My SRAM Red hoods are super comfy now.


----------



## GDTRFB

The thin foam packaging material works really well for this, it's easy to cut into strips & attach with electrical tape. Then cover with bartape.
Bontrager also makes a kit that includes shaped gel pads & tape. I've used it and it works well, but it adds a little bulk, especially with the location of the Red shifter's cables.


----------



## cxwrench

martinot said:


> Just called SRAM and learned that they are not compatible with older shifters. Hmm, just like the yaw front d??? Got to do some DIY shaving


but the new front derailleur does work w/ the old shifters. i've set up at least 3-4 bikes that way and it works fine.


----------



## martinot

cxwrench said:


> but the new front derailleur does work w/ the old shifters. i've set up at least 3-4 bikes that way and it works fine.


Exactly, and I am thinking that these pads might work with the old shifters too. But many recommend using DIY methods - I will just do that on old and new shifters too.
Thx everyone


----------



## cxwrench

martinot said:


> Exactly, and I am thinking that these pads might work with the old shifters too. But many recommend using DIY methods - I will just do that on old and new shifters too.
> Thx everyone


i seem to remember messing around w/ them with my old Red shifters and it didn't go well...there is enough difference in the shape of the lever body that it won't work unless you did some cutting. at the time i was too lazy to get into it. i'll have to check again...there's probably some way to make it work if you really want to try.


----------



## dcorn

martinot said:


> Not in my case. I have both old and new Red shifters on the 3T Ergonova TEAM bars and the bump at the front of the hoods is much more noticeable with the old Red compared to the new one


Same here. Since I changed my hood and bar position a little bit, the bump at the transition from the bars to the hood is very noticable and kills my hands after a while. I think I had a piece of extra bar tape under the wrapped tape initially, but I'm betting the guy removed that at the shop when he rewrapped the bars after my crash.


----------



## martinot

OK, new Red is all setup and did not needed pads at all. The rubber hoods are shaped so they fill in nicely the voids between the cables - all smooth and tidy. Next time I'll be re-wrapping the old Reds I'll add some DIY pads to smooth the transition


----------

